# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Baidu Create, conference, Baidu, Inc., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Organizer - Baidu, Inc.

Website - create.baidu.com

December 27-29, 2021, Metaverse

July 3-4, 2019, China National Convention Center (CNCC) in Beijing, China

July 4-5, 2018, China National Convention Center (CNCC) in Beijing, China

July 4, 2017, China National Convention Center (CNCC), Beijing, China

----------


## Airicist2

2021 Baidu Create

Dec 27, 2021




> #2021BaiduCreate, an AI conference allowing up to 100,000 attendees to interact simultaneously, was successfully hosted today in the metaverse. It ushers in a “golden decade” of AI, as intelligent industry transformation begins to change the world.


"Baidu Create 2021 Successfully Launched In Metaverse, Ushering In A Golden Decade Of AI For Creators"

December 27, 2021

----------

